# Good Bye Bowers



## gonefishing (Jul 26, 2016)

Just got wind that Bowers is shutting down in September.  Los Angeles Citys oldest ambulance provider.  AMR has yet to tell employees the reason.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdog (Jul 26, 2016)

Does this mean Pacific Ambulance is shutting down as well?


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 26, 2016)

Dunno, from what I heard they will turn into doctors/amr

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthCountyEmt (Jul 26, 2016)

Apparently AMR is not absorbing bowers staff and people will have to apply from the outside.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 26, 2016)

Well that sucks.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow, did not see that coming.


----------



## mnm (Jul 26, 2016)

Is this for real? I have a friend who just got hired there and they keep talking about how they will merge with AMR soon.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 26, 2016)

Yep.  They are shutting down September 23rd

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mnm (Jul 26, 2016)

What will happen to all the current Bowers employees?


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 26, 2016)

Dunno.  From what im hearing let go.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 26, 2016)

If they are running type 3s, we will most likely be getting their ambulances...


----------



## Andrew Gertz (Jul 26, 2016)

We are all being let go on the 23rd. Anyone hiring?


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 27, 2016)

You got: 
AMR if they take you guys.
Hall
American 
Schaefer
Mccormick 
Care
Than all dialysis companys.  Your former resident family that was in control the Scarboroughs are both at Liberty and PRN.  How much longer until PRN faces the same fate?


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 27, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> You got:
> AMR if they take you guys.
> Hall
> American
> ...



AMR lets to reapply w/ no promises --> they'll end up taking the most experienced ones and lay off the rest. I'll really miss the company 

And the word on the wire is that there's something similar going on in PRN as well.


----------



## irescueu (Jul 27, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> You got:
> AMR if they take you guys.
> Hall
> American
> ...



Once again you have your info wrong, Fish.  Scumborough isn't at Liberty. He went to PRN in May of 2015 and took his minion Sam Lewis with him. Neither one have anything to do with Liberty any more. Good luck at PRN. They just voted in a union and the PT-1 management couldn't be happier. From what's being heard, the employees are realizing they screwed themselves because their field staff can't agree on a contract before its even presented to PT-1.

Liberty doesn't run dialysis hardly at all. They have a Kaiser contract and between that and the providence hospitals, they leave the dialysis alone. But if you're dying to run illegal dialysis calls all day, try GCTI/Phoenix/MedCoast. The FBI raided GCTI a few years ago, so the owner stuck the company under his wife's name and now they 'merged' with MedCoast, trying to get a clean name and image.. Right.... Lotsa' luck there, bub. Hope you like explaining yourself to the feds...


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 27, 2016)

Isn't his son at Liberty? I thought he was the communication supervisor.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 27, 2016)

He's a commander there!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 27, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> He's a commander there!



Is that like Captain Crunch? 

Or more like a dialysis chariot legion?


----------



## octobans (Jul 28, 2016)

it's an odd feeling... almost 80 years of legacy... oldest ambulance company in Los Angeles will be gone forever.

I am a Bowers EMT, I will be the last. I don't know what to think of it. 

I joined bowers due to it's heritage. we have lots of good people here, hard working people with families, that won't have jobs come Sep. 23. 

I hope everyone can find jobs right away and continue living out their lives.as usual as quickly as possible.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 28, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> He's a commander there!



you can't lead ppl on like that its like foreplay and no action. last I heard he is the fleet manager now and staff prefers that because he doesn't dispatch them anymore and less interaction with him. also, the employee I spoke to said he did in fact change his title from fleet manager to "fleet commander."


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 28, 2016)

ProbieMedic said:


> you can't lead ppl on like that its like foreplay and no action. last I heard he is the fleet manager now and staff prefers that because he doesn't dispatch them anymore and less interaction with him. also, the employee I spoke to said he did in fact change his title from fleet manager to "fleet commander."


Did he load up his uniform with chevrons and other medallions?  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Jul 28, 2016)

Now I'm sure Liberty's motor pool looks like this.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jul 28, 2016)

does anyone know what the pay was for paramedics at bowers?


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 28, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> does anyone know what the pay was for paramedics at bowers?


21 I beleive 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 28, 2016)

AMR in riverside county is desperate for medics. $10,000 sign on bonus with a 2 year contract


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 28, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> AMR in riverside county is desperate for medics. $10,000 sign on bonus with a 2 year contract


Alot of the medics im talking to didn't get offered anything.  Everyones being thrown to the curb.  Bowers management got saved.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TKx (Jul 29, 2016)

I wonder if this is related to the unionization process. Also wonder what will happen to the Bowers chunk of the Kaiser contract. Unless the contract was lost, then it makes sense that AMR is shutting down Bowers.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 29, 2016)

TKx said:


> I wonder if this is related to the unionization process. Also wonder what will happen to the Bowers chunk of the Kaiser contract. Unless the contract was lost, then it makes sense that AMR is shutting down Bowers.


It was lost all to PRN. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## aquabear (Jul 29, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> It was lost all to PRN.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


So what contracts do they still have?


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 29, 2016)

aquabear said:


> So what contracts do they still have?


(Shrugs shoulders) nothing? LOL

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 3, 2016)

Amr is all.about being profitable. Rural metro had some bad areas including Bowers. The old owners of Bowers supposedly hyped up the company to rural metro. Now that Bowers lost the contract they are no longer profitable. 

Bowers and rural metro has not been integrated to the level like gold coast is with amr. That is why they cannot transfer. I urge every Bowers employee to apply at amr. We need people and have spots open and I'm told by ops they will give preference to Bowers employees. 

Think about it this way. If Bowers is paying $21 to medics, and makes $200 a call for an als, with all the permits that isn't being profitable. All other divisions in Los Angeles County need ambulances and I'm sure they will be absorbed. 

Remember Santa Clarita division opened up a Washington station last year and that have a lot of vacancies.

If you want 911 and be busy apply for San Gabriel valley division or antelope valley division. If you eventually want to be in Santa Clarita, apply for Santa Clarita but you WILL start out at Washington station doing ift due to seniority. I may take a few months to move to an ift car in Santa Clarita then a roaming 911 car in Santa Clarita. It make take 2 years to get a 24 in Santa Clarita but if you want a 24 sooner, go to av. Minimal ift and lots of 911 and they really need people badly.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 5, 2016)

Gordoemt said:


> Amr is all.about being profitable. Rural metro had some bad areas including Bowers. The old owners of Bowers supposedly hyped up the company to rural metro. Now that Bowers lost the contract they are no longer profitable.
> 
> Bowers and rural metro has not been integrated to the level like gold coast is with amr. That is why they cannot transfer. I urge every Bowers employee to apply at amr. We need people and have spots open and I'm told by ops they will give preference to Bowers employees.
> 
> ...



I live in SCV, so working in the Santa Clarita division is ideal, but the more I learn about AMR SCV, the more I want to stay away. How long does it take to get on a roaming 911 car?

I wouldn't mind AV though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 23, 2016)

*IM A NEWBIE BUT HEARD NICE THINGS ABOUT BOWERS. SUCKS, I SEEN THEY WERE HIRING WHEN I WAS IN EMT SCHOOL. AND I HAVE AN INTERVIEW WITH ALL TOWN AMBULANCE. POSSIBLY AMBULNZ AND CARE. IM SCARED THAT IF I GET HIRED SOMEWHERE THAT I'LL BE LOOKING FOR A JOB SOON TOO AGAIN? I THOUGHT BEING AN EMT WAS A GOOD CHOICE BECAUSE I LOVE PATIENT CARE. I ALSO HEARD THAT PRN ISNT DOING THAT GOOD. IS THIS TRUE?*


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 24, 2016)

trell959 said:


> I live in SCV, so working in the Santa Clarita division is ideal, but the more I learn about AMR SCV, the more I want to stay away. How long does it take to get on a roaming 911 car?
> 
> I wouldn't mind AV though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


roaming car 6 months to 1 1/2 yrs. 

24 1 1/2 yrs to 2 yrs or so.

scv is nice because we do more of the standbys. you will start out in washington station in la since thats where most new hires get stuck until you get seniorty to come up.

scv is decent way better than any other ift company if you want to get a 24 faster with minimal ift and mostly 911 av or san gabe is the way to go.


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 24, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> *IM A NEWBIE BUT HEARD NICE THINGS ABOUT BOWERS. SUCKS, I SEEN THEY WERE HIRING WHEN I WAS IN EMT SCHOOL. AND I HAVE AN INTERVIEW WITH ALL TOWN AMBULANCE. POSSIBLY AMBULNZ AND CARE. IM SCARED THAT IF I GET HIRED SOMEWHERE THAT I'LL BE LOOKING FOR A JOB SOON TOO AGAIN? I THOUGHT BEING AN EMT WAS A GOOD CHOICE BECAUSE I LOVE PATIENT CARE. I ALSO HEARD THAT PRN ISNT DOING THAT GOOD. IS THIS TRUE?*


stay away from prn. if you can get hired with amr, mccormick, hall, care.


----------



## Chris07 (Aug 25, 2016)

Gordoemt said:


> roaming car 6 months to 1 1/2 yrs.
> 
> 24 1 1/2 yrs to 2 yrs or so.
> 
> ...


Minimal IFT and mostly 911 doesn't describe SGV in the least. Try lots of 911 and lots of IFTs. It's a busy division but don't expect to run exclusively 911. There are lots of IFTs in that division (and the list of contracts is growing) and no one is immune from getting them, even 24s.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 25, 2016)

Hmm....everyone gets put on a "roaming car" (we call them Day Cars, 11 1/2 hour shifts that aren't assigned specific stations and instead get sent to fill in the gaps in 911 coverage, and are auto first up over 24hr station based units) immediately after clearing training, and you can get a 24hr station within 3 months here at McCormick. 

No unit is primary IFT, everyone is 911. In the last 5 months I've been there full time I've gotten a grand total of 1 P2 (priority 2 non-emergent IFT, knocking on wood! Lol)


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm....everyone gets put on a "roaming car" (we call them Day Cars, 11 1/2 hour shifts that aren't assigned specific stations and instead get sent to fill in the gaps in 911 coverage, and are auto first up over 24hr station based units) immediately after clearing training, and you can get a 24hr station within 3 months here at McCormick.
> 
> No unit is primary IFT, everyone is 911. In the last 5 months I've been there full time I've gotten a grand total of 1 P2 (priority 2 non-emergent IFT, knocking on wood! Lol)


Anyway to get a 24 at a station south of Hawthorne after those 3 months?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 26, 2016)

trell959 said:


> Anyway to get a 24 at a station south of Hawthorne after those 3 months?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yeah,just depends on openings, but shouldn't be too much of a problem. Willowbrook Station  (although were technically a couple blocks north, just east of the freeway from St 11 in Hawthorne lol) has a bunch of openings right now, otherwise further south we have Stations in Carson (busy Station with 2x 24s and a day car), Lomita, Torrance and Redondo Beach, and Palos Verdes (although St 7 on the hill has a 24 and a day car you might have to wait a while for an opening there lol). 

North of Hawthorne we have two Stations in Inglewood and one in Ladera Heights that aren't much further, otherwise you get into our "Valley Battalion" that has a station in WeHo (West Hollywood) and Calabasas and Agoura and two in Malibu (those you'll def have to wait a while to get a permanent spot lol but there's overtime available that you can work shifts pretty much any area you want, just gotta grab them before all the OT junkies do haha)


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah,just depends on openings, but shouldn't be too much of a problem. Willowbrook Station  (although were technically a couple blocks north, just east of the freeway from St 11 in Hawthorne lol) has a bunch of openings right now, otherwise further south we have Stations in Carson (busy Station with 2x 24s and a day car), Lomita, Torrance and Redondo Beach, and Palos Verdes (although St 7 on the hill has a 24 and a day car you might have to wait a while for an opening there lol).
> 
> North of Hawthorne we have two Stations in Inglewood and one in Ladera Heights that aren't much further, otherwise you get into our "Valley Battalion" that has a station in WeHo (West Hollywood) and Calabasas and Agoura and two in Malibu (those you'll def have to wait a while to get a permanent spot lol but there's overtime available that you can work shifts pretty much any area you want, just gotta grab them before all the OT junkies do haha)


Awesome. I applied a few days ago. Thanks for the info. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 27, 2016)

Ah Mccormick home of the $10 emt, $12 medic, big egos, small man syndrome and Laco fire lap dogs.  Just get out of LAco unless you aspire that maybe one day you too will be a fireman.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## aquabear (Sep 27, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Ah Mccormick home of the $10 emt, $12 medic, big egos, small man syndrome and Laco fire lap dogs.  Just get out of LAco unless you aspire that maybe one day you too will be a fireman.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


"But bro, we wear nomex!"
-Every Gurney Jockey


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 27, 2016)

aquabear said:


> "But bro, we wear nomex!"
> -Every Gurney Jockey


They also owe the county a bit of money.  Money they don't have.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

